# ureteral stent.



## Shirleybala (May 4, 2009)

Hello:
Please suggest codes for below documentation.
CPT
50389
50393
74480

       The in situ nephrostomy tube was injected with contrast
       demonstrating its position within the left renal pelvis. The
       nephrostomy was exchanged over a 7-French sheath over a stiff
       wire.  Using a combination of a 4-French Bernstein catheter and a
       Glidewire access was gained into the bladder. The Glidewire was
       exchanged for an Amplatz wire. The double-J ureteral stent 24 cm
       long was then advanced and deployed forming the pigtail is in the
       bladder and left renal pelvis.  The sheath was removed.

       Conclusion: Placement of a 24 cm left ureteral stent. Removal of
       the nephrostomy.


----------



## lavanyamohan (May 4, 2009)

Hi,
50393 followed by Radilogy S&I code may be rendered;
50389 shall be covered into this, I guess.

LM


----------



## dhuston (May 4, 2009)

Just 50393/74480.  Removal of the nephrostomy is included.  Contrast injection to show the position of the tube isn't a diagnostic study and shouldn't be coded.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------

